# Fish companions



## Seranalu (May 11, 2011)

I have a single female crowntail in a 10g tank and I want to add more fish in my tank than just one fish I can barley see half the time. What kind of other fish would be compatible companions for my female crowntail?


----------



## Super Fish (Jun 27, 2011)

Personally I'd do 6 panda cories and 8 glowlight tetras. However, this would be a pretty busy tank so you'd have to be prepared to watch water levels and do weekly water changes. Glowlights would be added first, then the cories.

Is your tank cycled?


----------



## Nexangelus (Apr 29, 2011)

The previous poster is one the right track, but a bit high on the numbers, I'd say. Glowfish, Neon Tetras, Various shrimp, Mollys/Platties and some of the smaller cory varieties are your best bet. I'm not exactly sure what you're looking for, but I'd be happy to help you out some more if you were to post what you're looking for specifically. Colorful? Practical? Shrimp? Snails? The more details, the better!


----------



## Seranalu (May 11, 2011)

Im not really looking for shrimp or snails, mostly other fish. Fish that aren't that high strung really, like...just chill fish that like to mozy around the tank. If that's possible I mean, or anything close to that, bright colors would be nice as well, it would bring a lot more life to the tank~


----------



## Nexangelus (Apr 29, 2011)

Neon Tetras are always a good choice. They're small, you can easily fit six in there (a proper school) and run next to no risk of fighting. Same goes for the glowfish or smaller (non-giant) zebra danios. 

Maybe try 6 neons and 2 Albino Corries? That's a pretty good stocking plan. Practical and good-looking.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

did you get a new 10g? The tank I gave you is 20g if that's what your trying to find fish for.

I'd get a neon blue dwarf gourami  And you could get more females, you would just need to take out your girl first just encase she's too aggressive. I could see why you wouldn't want them though, they can be a little touchy when you put in a new girl, or take one out for a bit.


----------



## Seranalu (May 11, 2011)

Ah, yes!! sorry! my mistake!! its a 20 gallon!! LOL


----------



## Seranalu (May 11, 2011)

Those neon blue dwarf gourami sound like a good idea Ash!!!!


----------



## Seranalu (May 11, 2011)

well, how many of those neon blue dwarf gourami can I have in there with her??


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

You could get two or three, and still have room for other tropical fish. You would need to get more hiding places though so the males can make their territory's without getting mad at one another.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I wouldn't suggest Danios for such a small tank, although 5-6 could fit in there, there isn't enough horizontal space for them to swim. They are high energy fish that need lots of room  Glad you picked some nice fish for your tank, and congratz on the extra 10gal you didn't know you had! haha


----------



## Waterbottle2 (Sep 8, 2010)

NO gouramis! bettas and gouramis WILL kill eachother, because the betta will think the gourami is another betta (also they are related)


----------



## Waterbottle2 (Sep 8, 2010)

for a 20g, you have more options tetras might be alright corys are wonderful


----------



## Seranalu (May 11, 2011)

Waterbottle2 said:


> NO gouramis! bettas and gouramis WILL kill eachother, because the betta will think the gourami is another betta (also they are related)


*This is Copperarabian *

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=73075 Here's a earlier thread I made about having dwarf gouramis with female Bettas. The male Bettas will kill the gouramis (or be killed by them) for sure, but in the thread we discussed that females are fine with the dwarf gouramis as long as there are hiding spots, mostly for the multiple gouramis to create small territory's for themselves.

And I find it hard to feed bottom feeders, I've never had Corys though but I've had pleco's and the bettas are always gorging on their food so I have to take them out whenever I feed them anything other than cucumber or they gorge themselves  I'll let her look at the cory's to see if she like's them anyway  it's easy to separate one betta, just inconvenient at times.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

*Tetras*

Pandas are good.


----------

